# The Maximum Ride Fanclub!



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 15, 2008)

This is the place to to discuss James Patterson's *Maximum Ride* books. Be warned that this thread might contain spoilers, so don't read the spoilers unless you've read the books. So, um, discuss!


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 15, 2008)

JOIN!

I've read number three, and I want more :P 

Fang and Iggy are probably my fav's out of them all. I mean, who doesn't love a blind kid who can make bombs ;)


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 15, 2008)

Iggy, FTW!
I like Max best, though. She's so spunky!

Hey, does anyone know if there is a book four planned/out yet? I think there is one planned, but Idunno. o_o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 15, 2008)

It's in the final stages of development, I think. Max is sooooo sarcastic. Did you ever notice that chocolate doesn't kill Total like it does to most dogs?


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I did notice that. o_o

Lol, I laughed so hard when Max (or Fang, I can't remember,) was like, "Yeah, Total, as in totally going to kill us all."

(BTW, I'd like ta join! :D)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 16, 2008)

Angel's cool. She can control peoples minds, so even though she's 6, she can MAKE PEOPLE COMMIT SUICIDE! That's so cool! I also find it funny how Total is more culturally adapted than the rest of the Flock.


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL, yeah, I do too. And how he taught Angel and Nudge both to do puppy eyes. xD


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 18, 2008)

Joinjoin.
Oh god I love this series.
Also The Final Warning was unorthodox, but it was equally awesome. ^^


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 18, 2008)

I haven't read it yeeeet. Dun spoil it please! D:
*wantstoreaditreallyreallyreallyreallybadnow*


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 18, 2008)

I won't spoil it.
But you have to read it because it is epic and epic is win.
GO TO THE LIBRARY NAO


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 18, 2008)

> GO TO THE LIBRARY NAO


I've tried to get it from the library, but it only had one of 'em, with 175 (or something) holds on it. I decided not to place a hold because I'll probably read it by the time the 175 people have finished reading it. But it still sucks ;~;


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 18, 2008)

We don't have a library nearby. Eh heh. e_e


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, get it somehow.
It's quite awesome.
>>
<<


----------



## A Phoenix Named Lexie (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll probably go to the new Barnes and Noble as soon as it's open. I have lots of other books I need to get too. The new Warriors books, the accompanying books to Gathering Blue...the new Warriors books...(There are a lot of them. >_>)


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 20, 2008)

I've read the first three books, and while I loved the first one, the second two were just "good". That, and the slang they use makes me want to cringe.


----------



## Ever (Jul 25, 2011)

I just finished The Angel Experiment! I'm just like Nudge! I now label myself *OFFICIALLY OBSESSED*. I am in love with Fang he is just _too cool._


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 25, 2011)

Join. I've read all except Angel. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Ever (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend loves Fang too. I asked her, "If you met a boy named Fang, would you go out with him?" She was like, "Yeah." I just kind of goggled at her.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 25, 2011)

Meh, the later ones had too much romance and not enough action. 

I like the first trilogy tho.


----------



## Ever (Jul 25, 2011)

Like, sappy romance? Or kinda...constructive romance? And was it, like, "and then they kissed" or is it filled with mundane details?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2011)

I've read all of them, and I own the last three: Max, Fang, and Angel.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2011)

I just feel like it's taken up too much by romance and there's not enough action. =/


----------



## Mendatt (Jul 26, 2011)

I liked the first few. The later ones... Well, the author really should have stopped at the end of the school plotline.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS


Apparently the Maximum Ride series ends in August 2012 Do:


----------



## Ever (Sep 24, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOO! I never, ever want it to end. personally, I thought that of all the books, Angel had the best plot an  wasn't ruined by ridiculously easy victories not sure if that needs spoiler tags, but.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

Hopefully it isn't a dissapointing ending like the Divide trilogy.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope the ending is pretty good.
I haven't read angel yet, though it's in my locker at school.


----------

